# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Zbulimi i gjoksave të këngëtareve tona në skenë!

## Kinezja

Gjithnje e me shpesh po me bie t'i shoh kengetaret tona ne skene duke pasur problem me daljen e gjoksave jashte mbuleses, dhe duke u munduar qe kjo te mos ndodh. Ja momentalisht kete po e shoh te kengetarja "SONI" qe eshte tek My Music tash.

Por e kam pare edhe te shume kengetare tjera, si Bleona Qerreti, Gili, Adelina Ismajli, Nora Istrefi, Lejdina Qelo, e te mos flasim me Genta ose tjerat  :i ngrysur:  ... e ndonje tjeter qe momentalisht nuk po me kujtohet. Dhe sinqerisht nuk po e kuptoj kete qe po ndodh. 

A po behet kjo me qellim nga kengetaret??? Kjo pyetje rrjedh ngase kengetaret i zgjedhin vet kostumet e tyre dhe poashtu bejne prova po me ato kostume para se te definivisht te dalin ne skene? Nese eshte keshtu, a ka ra morali ne kombin tone? Pse ka ra morali ne kombin tone? Dhe cilat do te jene pasojat?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Gjithnje e me shpesh po me bie t'i shoh kengetaret tona ne skene duke pasur problem me daljen e gjoksave jashte mbuleses, dhe duke u munduar qe kjo te mos ndodh. Ja momentalisht kete po e shoh te kengetarja "SONI" qe eshte tek My Music tash.
> 
> Por e kam pare edhe te shume kengetare tjera, si Bleona Qerreti, Gili, Adelina Ismajli, Nora Istrefi, Lejdina Qelo, e te mos flasim me Genta ose tjerat  ... e ndonje tjeter qe momentalisht nuk po me kujtohet. Dhe sinqerisht nuk po e kuptoj kete qe po ndodh. 
> 
> A po behet kjo me qellim nga kengetaret??? Kjo pyetje rrjedh ngase kengetaret i zgjedhin vet kostumet e tyre dhe poashtu bejne prova po me ato kostume para se te definivisht te dalin ne skene? Nese eshte keshtu, a ka ra morali ne kombin tone? Pse ka ra morali ne kombin tone? Dhe cilat do te jene pasojat?


Kineze,

Besoj se i esht rrit numri i gjoksit pas blerjes se sytjenave... :shkelje syri: 

P.s Najs avatar ... :buzeqeshje:  Qeshu rini qeshu se bota eshte e jotja

----------


## sLimShady

> Kineze,
> 
> Besoj se i esht rrit numri i gjoksit pas blerjes se sytjenave...
> 
> P.s Najs avatar ... Qeshu rini qeshu se bota eshte e jotja


LooooL xhuxhu 

No coment una mpelqe kur dalin ashtuj lol  :ngerdheshje: D

----------


## Kërçovare1

Me duket se kengetaret tona mendojne se vetem me zbulimin e pjeseve te trupit mund ta fitojne popullaritetin. Kjo mund tu ndihmoje per nje kohe te shkurter duke marre parasyshe skenen (rinine) Shqiptare, por shpejt pastaj yje mbeten vetem ata qe kane merite muzikore...

----------


## R2T

harrove te shtosh Tonin Tershanen te lista...

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Muzika sot , ashtu si c'do gje tjeter eshte biznes . Nuk jane vetem kengetaret Shqiptare , por jane kengetaret ( m dhe f) ne te gjithe boten qe ne nje menyre apo tjetren perpiqen te joshin sa me shume klientele ne koncerte apo per te shitur albume . A kufi kjo pune ? po sigursisht qe ka po kufiri ne mendjen tende , timen apo te nje adoleshenti ndryshon . Ti mos i shif gjoksin por perqendrohu ke syte dhe degjoju zerin =) .

----------


## unneceSsary

> Gjithnje e me shpesh po me bie t'i shoh kengetaret tona ne skene duke pasur problem me daljen e gjoksave jashte mbuleses, dhe duke u munduar qe kjo te mos ndodh. Ja momentalisht kete po e shoh te kengetarja "SONI" qe eshte tek My Music tash.
> 
> Por e kam pare edhe te shume kengetare tjera, si Bleona Qerreti, Gili, Adelina Ismajli, Nora Istrefi, Lejdina Qelo, e te mos flasim me Genta ose tjerat  ... e ndonje tjeter qe momentalisht nuk po me kujtohet. Dhe sinqerisht nuk po e kuptoj kete qe po ndodh. 
> 
> A po behet kjo me qellim nga kengetaret??? Kjo pyetje rrjedh ngase kengetaret i zgjedhin vet kostumet e tyre dhe poashtu bejne prova po me ato kostume para se te definivisht te dalin ne skene? Nese eshte keshtu, a ka ra morali ne kombin tone? Pse ka ra morali ne kombin tone? Dhe cilat do te jene pasojat?


Kineze, ajo nuk me pengon mua, nuk duhet ti pengeoj askujt, as gjinise femerore e as asaj mashkullore, eshte normale dhe eshte art, qe te te bind me shum te marr shembull cilindo nga filmat amerikan te cilet padyshim kane kulture dhe te aritura me te medha se ne, a ke pare ndonji film ku te mos kete skene erotike se paku 15 min. 


Kjo eshte normale dhe e lyp koha.Edhe pse une me shum e  vleresoj nje keng te mir se sa nje videoklip te mir 
  me respekt

----------


## diikush

> Kineze,
> 
> Besoj se i esht rrit numri i gjoksit pas blerjes se sytjenave......


 :ngerdheshje: 

Xhuxhu, mos valle ka ndryshuar cilesia e ujit te pijshem qe ka dhene kete efekt?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Xhuxhu, mos valle ka ndryshuar cilesia e ujit te pijshem qe ka dhene kete efekt?


Eshte uje me silicon diikusho...lol  :shkelje syri:  i pishem vetem nga femrat. Ne meshkujt kemi fillu me pi uje Lane...  :pa dhembe:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> harrove te shtosh Tonin Tershanen te lista...



Po , tamam ...edhe Tonin Tërshana futet në atë listë, por ai të paktën s'u tundte shumë.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Po , tamam ...edhe Tonin Tërshana futet në atë listë, por ai të paktën s'u tundte shumë.


Toninit i marsh te keqen ti,

Ai sytjenat(dmth kostumet) i kishte te medhjaja , i benin dhe rrudha ...  :pa dhembe:   :uahaha:

----------


## Moltisanti

> Gjithnje e me shpesh po me bie t'i shoh kengetaret tona ne skene duke pasur problem me daljen e gjoksave jashte mbuleses, dhe duke u munduar qe kjo te mos ndodh. Ja momentalisht kete po e shoh te kengetarja "SONI" qe eshte tek My Music tash.
> 
> Por e kam pare edhe te shume kengetare tjera, si Bleona Qerreti, Gili, Adelina Ismajli, Nora Istrefi, Lejdina Qelo, e te mos flasim me Genta ose tjerat ... e ndonje tjeter qe momentalisht nuk po me kujtohet. Dhe sinqerisht nuk po e kuptoj kete qe po ndodh. 
> 
> A po behet kjo me qellim nga kengetaret??? Kjo pyetje rrjedh ngase kengetaret i zgjedhin vet kostumet e tyre dhe poashtu bejne prova po me ato kostume para se te definivisht te dalin ne skene? Nese eshte keshtu, a ka ra morali ne kombin tone? Pse ka ra morali ne kombin tone? Dhe cilat do te jene pasojat?


Ja bojne kastile ato kopilat qe i rregullojne mas skenes   :pa dhembe:  ,lejn noi (kapse) pa merthy ,edhe del gruja huj bllof ,mo keq se (ciljeta) :PP 

nejse per neve cunat ,u shtofshin jarebi kto lloj rastesh  :uahaha:  

hajt shnet

----------


## Leila

Si, si e kishte emrin ajo brunia qe i mbante floket te prera tek mjekra? Ajo qe kendonte me Aleksander Gjoken qe e mbante per beli dhe leviznin nen ritem sa majtas-djathtas (if you ask me, he was grinding her) tek sa ky cirreshe, "EA, EA... DERRI NATEN VONE TE VALLZO-O-OJM'! E NE ME NJEEERRI TJETRRIN..." I doli gjoksi asaj ne '94-'95 apo vetem iu keput rripi i fustanit? E shkreta e mbante me dore deri sa mbaroi kengen sikur asgje s'ndodhi. Truly inspiring!

----------


## dodoni

Alma Bektashit i ka ndodhur ajo gje ne festival. Poashtu edhe Adelines ne nje salle basketbolli ne Prishtine duke gjuajtur topin e basketbollit larte i del gjithe gjoksi jashte, kjo ne xhirim te drejtperdrejte. 

Shume prej kengetareve jo vetem shqiptare por edhe te huaja (psh. Britney Spears qe ne moshen 16 vjecare, J.Lo etj. etj.) bejne gjera te tilla per te perfituar sa me shume.

----------


## shqiptari02

Cuditem pse lodheni tashme ju e kuptoni shume mire qe kushdo mund te behet kengetare perderisa ajo ka gjoks dhe trup te bukur pra gjoksi = Bizness ashtu kenaqen adoleshentet duke nxjere gjuhen jashte e duke puthur ekranin nga ana tjeter ju mbetet xhepi bosh duke shpresuar ti shijojne ato pjese po e di si eshte puna ti pine lengun se mishin e hane te tjeret! 

I am outta here!

----------


## Prototype

e kush mund ta harroje kete skene ....lol

----------


## BvizioN

Kjo fotoja e fundit ish e forte   :buzeqeshje:  

Per mendimin tim zbulimi i xhoksit nuk eshte aspak kocidence! Ashtu siq e kan permendur disa me siper,eshte natyra e biznesit dhe stili i argetimit!

Pstaj eshte viti 2005! 

Mos harroni...ketu e 20 vite me pare Madona doli pothuajse lakuriq ne koncert perpara mijrave ne stadium.I prishi moroalin Madones kjo performance? Jo !Madona qendron akoma ne peidestal si mbretereshe e popit (edhe pas renies nga kali keto ditet e fundti,lol)Kengetaret tona thjesht mundohen te imitojne ato gjera qe kengetaret e botes i kane pere vite me pare.

Dhe une nuk shikoj asgje negative...eshte art dhe ska te beje me moralin!

Kush deshiron te shikoje nje kengetare te bukur te veshur me pallto,apo kombinoshe ne skene tani ne keto kohera?Apo ato fustanet e gjata deri ne fund te kembeve me te cilat  fishnin skenen dikure!!

----------


## reni00

> e kush mund ta harroje kete skene ....lol



ASHTU i pafshim te gjihta....    :kryqezohen:

----------


## shqiptari02

> Kjo fotoja e fundit ish e forte   
> 
> Per mendimin tim zbulimi i xhoksit nuk eshte aspak kocidence! Ashtu siq e kan permendur disa me siper,eshte natyra e biznesit dhe stili i argetimit!
> 
> Pstaj eshte viti 2005! 
> 
> Mos harroni...ketu e 20 vite me pare Madona doli pothuajse lakuriq ne koncert perpara mijrave ne stadium.I prishi moroalin Madones kjo performance? Jo !Madona qendron akoma ne peidestal si mbretereshe e popit (edhe pas renies nga kali keto ditet e fundti,lol)Kengetaret tona thjesht mundohen te imitojne ato gjera qe kengetaret e botes i kane pere vite me pare.
> 
> Dhe une nuk shikoj asgje negative...eshte art dhe ska te beje me moralin!
> ...




Me mire te nxjerim Byt.en jashte tashi se eshte viti 2005? apo ajde i heqim te tera veme nje gjethe edhe e nisim nga zanafilla si Adami me Even. Te evulosh nuk do te thote te cnderosh veten tende une jam nje shok fshatar i thjeshte sic me sheh edhe nga shkrimi pa pike pa presje po di te them nje gje per ty shoku bashkefshatar *Zeri_i_mirdites* nuk diskutohet qe malesia ka qene e para qe ka qene nje vend me modern nga te gjitha shtetet e bashkuara te Shqiperise po e di si themi nje shprehje kte na jugu ne? ne fakt jane dy po ti them qe te dyja "I papari mos pafte" "edhe evgjiti po gjeti kos lyen edhe te ndenjurat" po flas njecike me kulture se mja me fshatarllekun tim po evulon koha jemi ne vitin 2005!

po do te shikosh mall shko ne gogo bar i ke me shumice . Qe kur u be te nxjerit e b...es jashte art shoku bashkefshatar?   Xhoksi??/?

----------


## ChuChu

> e kush mund ta harroje kete skene ....lol



Any publicity is *good* publicity.

----------

